# Sea France Fare Anomaly Re Discount Code!



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Just checked the price for a 8 metre motorhome 4th November to 15th December and the fare shown was £36 return. Put in the discount code and the price was.........£45 return??????? Weird or wot?

Another oddity - Norfolkline: 8 metre motorhome £134 or metre motorhome towing a smart car ie 12 metres long £104??? You couldn't make it up


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not quite related, but a few years ago my wife needed to return to the UK from Madrid and it was cheaper to buy a return ticket with BA and not use the return part than a one way with either BA or Iberian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gazzer

At that price I suspect you've had a special offer of some sort. 8O 

The MHF discount applies to the standard fare and won't be applied to special offers, thus can work out more expensive sometimes - swings & roundabouts.

At £36 return does it matter?????
Next news they'll be paying you to travel with them. :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always do a standard search on Seafrance and then enter again with the MHF code.. Usually the code is cheaper but as stated sometimes there are special offers to be had......
£36 sounds good to me... Hope to be booking up soon myself


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi I just tried a quote for next summer and it came to £250 return
eurotunnel actually worked out slightly cheaper, and I can use tesco vouchers it I can save enough that it

Pat

Just rang sea france who are looking into it for me as without a trailer it comes to £55.00 with a trailer less than 3 metres it comes to £250.00 I said i would have two motorhome places thanks.

Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Sea france got back to me and quoted £196.50 return 7m motorhome 3metre trailer may - june 2009 booking, not a good deal.

There system had the wrong price in before, but seeing that the return for the motor home was £55.00 on its own, that £141.50 for a small trailer, what a rip off.

Pat


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi just booked with Seafrance out at 9.30 on the 8th January and back at 12.35 on the 17th Febuary 7.4m with the code £43.20 Return, that will do for me Portugal here we come. Thanks Bob.

:blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob: :blob:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Noot sure what code is being talked about - am I missing out on not knowing something? Advice welcomed as we go to France quite frequently, checked for next summer, tunnel £122 out July back August (typical teacher!), SeaFrance £68, for same times.

If there are cheaper access codes please let us know either via thread or via pm.

Thanks


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi if you have payed your £10 look at the Left of the main page, see Subs Discounts and click on that, click on show all records, and that gives you all the places where you can get a discount and the codes you need. Good luck Bob.


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

have been checking fares with seafrance, and when I enter the details including code, it says there is no availability, but the same details without the code, it is giving me fares for less than £50 return (for next easter). Obviously I'm not too worried about the discount at that price, but wondered if there is a problem with the code?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sallym said:


> have been checking fares with seafrance, and when I enter the details including code, it says there is no availability, but the same details without the code, it is giving me fares for less than £50 return (for next easter). Obviously I'm not too worried about the discount at that price, but wondered if there is a problem with the code?


I mentioned on the other SeaFrance thread that I tried last night with and without the code and it worked ok at that time for sailings in Oct 2008 and June 2009.

Obviously the dates and times make a difference. What times and dates did you try?


----------

